# Looking for Ceratopteris photos to be published immediately



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

TFH has an article ready for publication on Ceratopteris species. Unfortunatley they don't have any photos to go with the article. One of their editors contacted me asking if we might have photos of C. thalictroides, cornuta, pteroides, and richardii.

If anyone has this I can almost assure you that they'll be published with photo credits in the July or August issue of TFH.

Anyone?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Would this work. This was taken at San Marcos river Texas.
Ceratopteris thalictroides


Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There's one.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I actually collected this plant and I will try to get some photos for you tonight.


----------

